# Android tablet



## tonyc9090 (May 15, 2014)

I got an Android tablet that will not power up when I put the power plug in. It flash green and then red when I move the cable is there anyway I can fix this my self has it was brought me by my girlfriend who lives in the usa and lost the box which it was send in.:banghead:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

More than likely there's a physical problem with the charging port. The fix for that is typically to disassemble the tablet and re-solder the connections. Otherwise, it's time to buy a new tablet.


----------



## tonyc9090 (May 15, 2014)

do you know how to take it apart tho because i dont


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need a pro to fix it you could go ask an opinion on cost then decide if it is worth it,as you have given no details about your tablet we can't be more helpful, as there is nothing to work with like a make and model.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

For many tablets you can find disassembly instruction videos on YouTube. As Joeten said, without a make and model, we can be of only very limited help.


----------

